# Mazda MX5 or BMW Z4?



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Has anyone got some experience of owning either of these? My youngest son is about to graduate from Uni and is thinking of buying one of these, probably the 2.0 ltr versions. He starts work in September and so will have a reasonable income.

From what I have read, the MX5 has the edge on country roads and pure fun but the BMW looks a bit bigger and maybe more comfortable on longer journeys.

The other main issue is with reliability and service costs - any ideas? He will probably be looking at 2010 - 2012 models with under 50k on the clockl


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

BMW is more trouble than the Mazda. We get a lot of Z4 with suspension and brake problems. Mx5 mostly just servicing.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had both , Mazda cheap to run ,handles well, z4 looks the part but didn't like the ride, does appear however a bit more macho,.insurance more expensive.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Has anyone got some experience of owning either of these? My youngest son is about to graduate from Uni and is thinking of buying one of these, probably the 2.0 ltr versions. He starts work in September and so will have a reasonable income.
> 
> From what I have read, the MX5 has the edge on country roads and pure fun but the BMW looks a bit bigger and maybe more comfortable on longer journeys.
> 
> The other main issue is with reliability and service costs - any ideas? He will probably be looking at 2010 - 2012 models with under 50k on the clockl


 From my experience of Mazda MX's they are pretty much "bomb proof". Worth checking on insurance costs as well.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A friend of mine has had two Mazda MX5s in the past, and is now, in his seventies, thinking of replacing his Hyundai hatchback with a third MX5. He loves these cars and rates them highly - fun sporty convertibles without any hassle.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I have one question I ask to prospective buyers .Do you want petrol or diesel if the answer is petrol then buy Japanese if diesel buy German. BMW 20lt petrol engines are awfully bad we have done countless amounts of timing chain kits ,oil pumps ,big end shells you can't even miss one oil change if you do the filter will probably break up or will have collapsed in on it's self .If you want hassle free motoring don't buy a petrol BMW .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Easy choice, I reckon he should go for the MX-5. I've had a couple in the past, and they were both brilliant. The BMW is more likely to become a money pit, whereas the Mazda is almost guaranteed to be bullet proof and relatively cheap to run.

One other tip, if he goes for the Mazda he should consider joining the mx5nutz.com forum. It's an excellent source of general information, and the friendly members are happy to give advice on anything from basic servicing to advanced modding and aftermarket goodies.

There are plenty of independent garages that specialise in the MX-5, and this website will definitely be worth a look if he goes for it: https://www.mx5parts.co.uk/ I've bought quite a few bits from them, and the quality was always excellent. Their own brand stainless exhaust was a bloody work of art, it was almost a shame to fit it to the car :laughing2dw:

Here's a few pics of one of mine, shortly after I had it resprayed in sparkly blue:





:inlove:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone - the Mazda seems a firm favourite here. That looks great @Davey P - he had a test drive in a similar colour one but with the hard top.

@A2orry it would be a petrol Z4 so good to know the pitfalls.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

richy176 said:


> Thanks everyone - the Mazda seems a firm favourite here. That looks great @Davey P - he had a test drive in a similar colour one but with the hard top.


 After all my ramblings about the MX-5, it goes without saying that your son should definitely test drive a few of each. He might prefer the BMW's driving position etc (I seem to remember getting into my mate's MX-5 a while after I'd sold mine, and thinking "Blimey, I don't remember it being this small inside!" :laughing2dw: )

Also, might be worth joining a Z4 owner's club, just to see what sort of problems to expect, and ask a few real owners what they think of them.

Good luck to him anyway (He might need it if he goes for the Beemer :whistling: )


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

MX5 without a doubt! I have driven both, (owned a mx5) the Beemer is typical rear wheel drive in the wet, if your lad isn't used to rear wheel drive cars I suggest he stays with the Mazda, as stated bomb proof motors,


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Teg62x said:


> MX5 without a doubt! I have driven both, (owned a mx5) the Beemer is typical rear wheel drive in the wet, if your lad isn't used to rear wheel drive cars I suggest he stays with the Mazda, as stated bomb proof motors,


 The Mazda is also rear wheel drive - is it just better?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This would be a good place to start, if he hasn't joined already: https://z4-forum.com/

Their sales corner isn't too shabby either, so that would be worth a look if he decides to go for a Z4... :yes:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Z4 moved to a turbo unit and new shape around 2009 I think. The latest model range brings added practicality of a hard top convertible rather than fabric. I've an older 3litre 3 series coupe and the mechanicals have been spot on. When you add a turbo or two I think it starts to complicate things. Best he test drives a few. There not many cars in this class but maybe he should consider a Mercedes SLK aswell?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

wrenny1969 said:


> There not many cars in this class but maybe he should consider a Mercedes SLK aswell?


 Audi TT ??

Plenty older ones around at reasonable money, tin top or convertible and the choice between 4WD or 2WD. Tried and tested VAG mechanicals.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mazda -- without a doubt a good VFM sports car. Audi quality is up and down, mostly down (in the toilet) according to Consumer Reports survey data.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> Audi TT ??
> 
> Plenty older ones around at reasonable money, tin top or convertible and the choice between 4WD or 2WD. Tried and tested VAG mechanicals.


 That's what I'd go for.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

has to be an mx5 loads of parts to get 2nd hand only thing to look for is rust on the mk1 rear sills arches,mk2 chassis rails go also here is mine just got the hard top down the paint sprayers now.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@bowie you could have cleaned it before posting pics :biggrin: Looks new, nice car. I like the roll bars.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

wrenny1969 said:


> @bowie you could have cleaned it before posting pics :biggrin: Looks new, nice car. I like the roll bars.


 it's ok, not bad for the year thanks :laugh: just picked the roof back up from the paint shop


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Merc SLK's are good value for money for a folding steel roof convertible and they are nice cars to drive , pretty quick to with 16valve engine + supercharger , like most mercs they are nearly all auto though.

Got mine just to play around with one summer and 4 yrs later still got it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Turpinr said:


> That's what I'd go for.


 I like them that much I bought one today

:laugh: :laugh:










I have appointments available all next week.

Special deals on Blue Rinses.

No Mrs Slocombe's pussy jokes please.

:biggrin:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

my only contribution to this conversation is if buying a mx5 buy a uk one not a import. :biggrin:

deano


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for all your input. Passed the comments on and he has settled on a Z4 2.5 ltr MSport in black with red leather seats - he hopes to collect it next Tuesday.

He has this daft idea on doing the NC500 (Scotland) in August so lucky the hard top goes up quickly.  Must admit that route looks great and would be great with the roof down - it can't rain all the time,


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

richy176 said:


> He has this daft idea on doing the NC500 (Scotland) in August so lucky the hard top goes up quickly.  Must admit that route looks great and would be great with the roof down - it can't rain all the time,


 Convertibles can be good at keeping out the elements even with the top down. When you're travelling, unless it's really bad, the rain pretty much goes over the top.

If you've got the windows up and the heater on in my MX5 the cold air over the top seems to trap the warm air in the cockpit. Quite happily driven round scotland with the top off wearing only a tshirt when it's been 5 degrees outside.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Wheelnut69 said:


> Convertibles can be good at keeping out the elements even with the top down. When you're travelling, unless it's really bad, the rain pretty much goes over the top.


 Not always the case mate....  :



:laughing2dw:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Not always the case mate....  :
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 You just wasn't going fast enough :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> You just wasn't going fast enough :laughing2dw:


 Story of my life mate....


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

It's only an issue when you stop artytime:


----------

